# Olympic K9 training or Gemini k9 training?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

So I've come to the acceptence that because we live in the middle of no where that I'm going to have to travel a fair ways to a really good trainer. I've come up with these 2 trainers that I've heard good things about.

Olympic k9 training is roughly an hour and a half from us in orangeville
And
Gemini K9 training is 2 and a half hours from us.

I'm just wanting to know more of these groups from personal experience or experiences from friends of friends, etc. I'm willing to go the distance if they are really good. 

If I go with Gemini I would probably go once every 2 weeks though.

Thanks for any info and advice


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have recommended Chris at Gemini many times .
I believe misslesleedavis had a few sessions.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Many of our club members have (and some still do) attend classes at Gemini and they really enjoy it and feel they get a lot of out them. Definitely worth a second look.

Pando and his crew have experience and work with the breed in multiple venues, so always another good choice.

I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

I just had a free evaluation with Pando tonight. While I'm not an expert by any means, I feel you can't go wrong with a trainer that trains police dogs.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Where are you and what are your goals.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> So I've come to the acceptence that because we live in the middle of no where that I'm going to have to travel a fair ways to a really good trainer. I've come up with these 2 trainers that I've heard good things about.
> 
> Olympic k9 training is roughly an hour and a half from us in orangeville
> And
> ...


 Gemini.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I recommended Chris at Gemini, and Esa Rasimus who is French Ring / Schutzhund (and is closer to you) , what has it been ? over a year ago.


----------

